# Need help! Bonding tips?!



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a year and a half female little girl who I adopted about two months ago. She's a sweet little girl but not entirely friendly towards me. She will let me pick her up on her time, if she isn't grumpy or if she wants to get out of the tub. Other than that she huffs at me every time I try to pick her up. She also gets scared at a lot of noises, any loudish noise she will huff up. But she has never balled up on me, she never rolls herself into a ball unless she is sleeping. Any idea's on how to get her a bit more social and a bit less scared of noises and me picking her up? I've been taking her to stores and just about everyone with me and it's helped a little but not much with the handling. I try to handle her as much as I can.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hedgehogs have natural instincts to be afraid of loud noises. moxieberry (a breeder on here) exposes her hedgies to loud noises when they are very young or when she gets them so they get used to the noise. Holding and more bonding will help with the balling up, but she probably just doesn't want to be picked up so she will try and scare you off :lol: Just keep holding her, she will eventually come around


----------

